# Merry Christmas and A Happy Holiday Season to All



## Admin US West (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm wishing all of our CR members a happy holiday season. I hope you all get the gear you wanted.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 25, 2014)

And a Merry Christmas to you.....


----------



## rpt (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2014)

I wish you all great holidays and a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Al Chemist (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas to All! Please accept my humble picture of a candle as a Christmas Card.


----------



## roguewave (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas and best wishes for the New Year! I hope you all get the PHOTOS you wanted .


----------



## Northbird (Dec 25, 2014)

And the same to all the staff at CR. Thanks for the entertaining and informative community. 




Snowy Owl (Bubo scandiacus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone! I feel very blessed to be a part of such a great forum. Here's wishing everyone a wonderful Christmas and a fabulous 2015!!


----------



## Eldar (Dec 25, 2014)

The Local Lion has done this in another thread, but he (to nurture his ego) thought it was a good idea to repost here :

Thanks for all arguments, discussions, knowledge, enthusiasm and enjoyable pictures posted. I am looking forward to 2015 and what I hope will be year of the sensor  All the best for the new year to all CR members!


----------



## wsmith96 (Dec 26, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you and all of the CR community! Thanks for a year of learning, laughs and fun!


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
A merry Christmas to all, and a healthy, happy and prosperous new year too. 
Thanks to all for kindly sharing your knowledge and experiences and the many beautiful photos you have shared, an inspiration to many of us to strive to improve. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## fish_shooter (Dec 26, 2014)

Merry Christmas all! 
My E-card was also posted on another thread.


----------

